# RK-Bro vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy (Raw Tag Team Championship) - WrestleMania



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

_At WrestleMania, RK-Bro will defend their newly reclaimed Raw Tag Team Championship in what is sure to be a highly explosive Triple Threat Match against The Street Profits and Alpha Academy.

Randy Orton & Riddle earned their second Raw Tag Team Title reign by jumping through hoops that included spelling, scooter contests and academic challenges, and they did so prior to defeating The Alpha Academy and Seth Rollins & Kevin Owens to claim the gold and punch their ticket to WrestleMania.

In retrospect, however, Montez Ford & Angelo Dawkins had already positioned themselves for a showdown against the new titleholders at The Showcase of the Immortals. Prior to the title match, The Street Profits had defeated Orton & Riddle in a hard-fought clash. With that important win, the determined former Raw and SmackDown Tag Team Champions wasted little time informing the new titleholders that they indeed wanted the smoke at The Show of Shows.

Although The Viper was skeptical as to whether one victory earned Dawkins & Ford a title match after everything RK-Bro had been through, The Original Bro suggested that they should face them, and WWE's Apex Predator soon agreed. During a subsequent one-on-one matchup pitting Riddle against Ford, though, Chad Gable & Otis took out both tag teams. It was later determined that the three tandems would settles things at The Showcase of the Immortals with the Raw Tag Team Titles on the line in an all-out free-for-all.

Don't miss all the action of the stupendous two-night WrestleMania, streaming LIVE on Saturday, April 2, and Sunday, April 3, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else._


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Orton and Riddle deserve better but there just isn't any tag division.


----------

